
ZuluCrypt is a simple solution for hard drive encryption - severine
https://mhogomchungu.github.io/zuluCrypt/
======
severine
I edited the title to remove the "Show HN". I thought the guidelines allowed
to post stuff made by others, but on review it's intended for authors.

Still, a nice piece of software I didn't know before, and wanted to show you
folks, sorry about the slip!

